# Biting/Kicking foal. How can I stop him? And whats the best way to teach him to lead?



## QueenDee_ (23 August 2010)

My 2month[ish] old foal Harley has unfortunately inherited his mum's 'TB streak' [I do love his Mum lots though  ] which means he is a bit of a character and he has recently started to kick out at feed time, and he has also started trying to bite people. I have been giving him a poke in the shoulder whenever he tries to nibble me, but it doesn't seem to be making any difference, so how can I teach him that biting is not acceptable before it comes too much of a problem? Also I have been told to take a stick with me at feeding time and give him a tap on the bum when he turns his bottom on me and kicks out, but I'm not too sure weather this is right?

Just any advice or tips for general foal manners would be appreciated.

Oh, and also, we have been starting to teach him to lead, with one hand behind his rear and one holding the rope, but he either rears or refuses ro move, even with his mum being led in front, what is the correct way to teach a foal to lead, as i'd like him to learn before he gets too big to handle!

Thank-you


----------



## the watcher (23 August 2010)

I was leading and handling my foal from day one so I guess I nipped a lot of these problems in the bud. She had a week of refusing to go forward but got past it.

I have a 10' lead line for the foal, most of the time I keep the extra in a spare hand but it allows me to stand clear for foal gymnastic moments. If she roots to the spot I also have enough to just flip the end of it lightly behind her. I mostly ignore the silliness and give lots of praise when she is walking along beside me, which seems to be working


----------



## dominobrown (23 August 2010)

as the watcher said long lead rein is a good idea, so is gloves and hat. Done some inhand showing with  a foal this year, got it leading by following its mum then once it got the idea alogside, now leads anywhere. 
If possible if it bites you bite it back (on the nose) if poss, just a nip, and nip him back with your fingers. Be strict about the biting and kicking now, no use waiting until he is older (and big and  strong) because it will hurt a lot more then!
p.s the foal I showed rear but I just ignored it.


----------



## Cedars (23 August 2010)

An old friend of mine let her colt suck on her fingers (and NOSE!) as a baby. Then it started nipping. Then it started full on biting, ripping skin etc.

She responded by taking a crop everywhere she went with him, and smacking him (hard) on the nose. He thought it was a game, did it more, so she hit him more, so he bit more..... etc etc etc. And then became headshy!

I would ignore as much as possible. Obviously if its dangerous then you'll have to sort something out but I would just growl atm.

Leading I have no idea, sorry. x


----------



## LittleBlackMule (23 August 2010)

Most foals go through a bitey stage, my colt's just coming to the end of his!
Using a stick is a really bad idea, you'll probably make him worse and he'll start getting defensive or just scared of you.

When foals bite, they are testing their boundaries, seeing where they are in the pecking order, and this is where you need to show them firmly but passively (no anger or aggression) that you are in charge, not them!

The best way to do this at this stage (when they aren't too big) is by stepping firmly into their space, even shunting them away with your body, whenever they get bossy. This is what another horse would do. (Another horse would probably kick too but we can rise above that)

In the horse world, it is whoever moves who that defines the boss


----------



## dominobrown (23 August 2010)

LBM- Your are right, if you look at wild horses, the boss horse moves the other horses by driving them on, moving them about just because they can.  Try that with said foal so he knows your boss horse.


----------



## QueenDee_ (23 August 2010)

Okay, ill try all of this, any other suggestions?


----------



## Echo Bravo (23 August 2010)

My 5 year old did the same,just look at what his mum does to him when he gets out of order,she nips,you sharp slap he will cotton on. Leading mine use to take off dragging two men behind her and use to kick out,did take a very long time to sort that one out,but I think she's finally grown up and realises it's not so bad walking along side someone and my OH can handle her no problem,before that nobody would handle her but me,now I hear my OH crooning to her that's she's his little darling and she loves it and I put in the HARD WORK.ARRRGH!!!


----------



## honetpot (23 August 2010)

I had two colts from foals and three year old colt, I just give them a very sharpe quick slap across their nose. With the ones I've had from foals only had to do it twice and they got the message.
  I also have a gelding who has never really got out of nibbling, I got him at 3 and someone had made him headshy hitting him. With him I ignore licking and grabbing my coat but teeth on skin and he gets a hard wack. So we have reached an understanding, I also give him the rope to chew instead of me.


----------



## bobbydazzler (23 August 2010)

I always 'nip' them back with my fingers, it's just like mum biting them back to tell them off. I try to avoid the face, just as i dont want to make them headshy, i know that mum doesnt worry too much about where she nips them though  my little boy has two scabs on his cheek at the moment from where he was obviously pushing his mums bounderies a little too far!


----------



## Dolcé (23 August 2010)

Our foal was born with 2 teeth and used them from day one, he was horrible!  I would go with the stepping 'large' into his space and driving him away immediately he tries to bite.  With the kicking thing I think I would be very tempted not to even get into that situation if possible for now, it may cause a lifelong problem.  I would work on making sure he is facing the front of the box with the bucket and avoid going anywhere near his back end whilst he is eating until he is sensible enough to be worked on for that.  The leading, try using a lungeline around his back end to help you, you lead as normal and just use the rein slightly to put pressure on behind if you need it, admittedly we did this much earlier than you so you may have to persevere but it will come right.  Good luck, they are so much fun!


----------



## zoelouisem (23 August 2010)

Ive found a little tug on there whiskers stops nipping foals and stallions usually does the trick but avoids making them head shy, i think the leading is persverance, i think hes gone past the stage of having your hand round his bum, i think thats for newborn foals(although i could be wrong) be firm with him and stand by his shoulder so then your not directly on the reciving end of neither back nor front legs.


----------

